# Collectable ? what make is Porsche 959 ?



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Do the AMX have any collectable value?
&
who mad the Porsche? no #'s on the inside.
Thank you


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

The Porsche looks like a Tomy.

The AMC Matadors in stock car form are somewhat collectable. The Taxi version is pretty common.

They make cool customs though.

Randy.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

AMX? 

The cars picture are AFX and two of them are AMC Matadors. They are popular in the hobby but not terribly rare. The Porche may be later when it would have been Tomy but they all three will fit the same chasis. Are you looking to sell them?

Old Blue


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I need to type faster!!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

959 definitely Tomy.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I think AMXs are collectable, but then, I might be biased. lol


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

WOW Randy, that custom Matador RULES!
The cop are is also very cool. Do the lights work?
Both look great.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> WOW Randy, that custom Matador RULES!
> The cop are is also very cool. Do the lights work?
> Both look great.


No Jimmy, the lights don't work. I'd like to fix that or build a new one with working lights. That car took 2nd place in the Concour d' Elegance custom contest at the 2009 Autofest. 

Randy.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*cool paint (thread hijack!)*










Very nice!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

noddaz said:


> Very nice!



Thanks man,

I used Parma masking tape to seperate the red from the blue. The car was Mark Donahue's 1972 NASCAR racer.

MTYoder let me borrow some 8mm footage transfered to DVD. Neat stuff on that DVD. The hauler was a box truck hauling the car on a trailer.

Randy.


----------

